# 350z Paint!!!!



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I just want to know how much paint will I need to paint my whole car 350z daytona blue????? Also how much will it cost me and where can I get it from, at a good price?!?!?

I ask these questions because I don't want to get ripped off trying to paint my car this color.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uhhh....the shop U take it to should take care of all this for U- all U have to is drop off the car.

350z paint may be a little more expensice cuz its a new and rare car but a good shop should work it out with U fairly


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I know the shop will work it out but the thing is I just want to get a Idea of how much AM I really paying for my car to get painted. I hope that made sense


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Anywhere from $500 to $5000 or more, depending on where you take it. I was quoted $1500 to repaint mine stock color a year ago. I would guess any reputable shop would charge at least $2000 for a decent color change.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

So are you saying Skyline bayside blue paint would be cheaper because it has been around longer? I dont even think a bodyshop will be able to spray it now because I read on the boards that dealers dont even have touch up paint for the sunburst SE-R. I dont know which color has beem out longer but it was just a thought.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd say use the PPG Omni acrylic urethane.It's a cheap paint,but seems to hold up good and looks really nice too!I bought a gallon of clear and a gallon of color(and all the stuff to mix in it) in 2003 Firebird"navy blue metallic" to do a complete color change on my fully disassembled 85 Cutlass Supreme.This should be enough paint to do your car-especially if you don't take it all apart.I believe I spent about $300 for all the materials(I painted it myself in a rented paint booth)By the way,there are 2 different clears available, a regular and a high gloss.Get the High Gloss!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

a member form the boards here ... Cranium.. is gettign ready to paint his B13 350z daytona Blue... once he gets internet again which will be soon.. he may be able to let you know about some specifics...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

THAT WILL BE AWESOME!!!


----------

